# ADHD, show of hands?



## JBonez (Jul 18, 2011)

So it turns out that self medicating with prescription drugs isn't the way to go, and in a twist of fate, my life has been renewed, all from the best drug I've ever taken, Adderall.

Most here know me as an intellectual a-hole. I usually spit out comments that are contrary to the mp way of life and I would like to apologize for any feelings that were incurred as a result of my impatient or rather rudely opinionated posts.

I'm seeing life with a different set of eyes, and I like it, I was in fact a prisoner of my own great circus inside my head, but it looks like there is a pretty substantial cure, the one drug i never tried because I don't like amphetamines, and it's shaping up to give me new meaning in life. 

I denied myself real treatment because I thought my intellect would take over when in fact I needed help. My wife said a prayer and it seemed to come true because someone threw some pretty obvious signs my way and I'm wondering if spirituality is making it's way into my very calculated and scientific world, because right now faith feels attainable.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2011)

You been drinking again Jbonez?


----------



## cubby (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything that can bring some peace and happiness to yourself and your family is certainly worth a try.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

:rant: Now we got to get to know the new you.  I was just getting use to your ol'self Man you got to do what works best for you and keeps you running a steady course. 

Good luck with the new drugs hope they work right for you.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 18, 2011)

i was on adderall for like ten years. since 2nd grade. it definatly allowed me more self control. but overall i dont like it and havent taken it in years. i found i like myself better without it.


----------



## Irish (Jul 18, 2011)

no need to apologize to me j. surprising a dr can even find thier own way around these days w/o an intervention!  

who's to say what 'normal' is? 

we all have disabilities. some physical. some mental. they all take time to figure out. 

addy's are the new meth round here, and very popular among college age kids so they can 1. study all day/night, 2. drink all night. they sell for 10 bucks a pop for a 30mg 'candy'. far more lucrative than selling weed! especially in college towns! fact!

if it helps you, good. for the record, i never seen you as 'overbearing', or 'rude'. were all 'special', it's what makes us unique. 

get focused brother. nothing better than being in control of your life! peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 18, 2011)

I denied myself real treatment because I thought my intellect would take over when in fact I needed help. My wife said a prayer and it seemed to come true because someone threw some pretty obvious signs my way and I'm wondering if spirituality is making it's way into my very calculated and scientific world, because right now faith feels attainable.
  Sounds like you have a wonderful wife, God could and would if he were sought!! I've never heard of adderall, but good luck too you. I wish there was a pill to give me happiness, I'm gonna have to work for it!!
  If your security issues go away I'd really like to see some pics of your vertical grow. Again, good luck.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, adderall doesn't give me the same cocaine type rush college kids are using it for, it's actually more sedative in nature. I've had zero desire to smoke since and I haven't, I can't find a reason to. 

I'm looking at things differently now, I wonder how I can use this to my advantage??????? The possibilities are endless for me now it seems, I was a real nutcase and didn't realize it.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 19, 2011)

Whatever works for you is cool by me. Congrats on your progress toward your own self actualization. JMO of course, but if it was all about prayer... why do ya need a pill? Science should get some of the credit. I'm not tossing out the possibility of a creator, just the bit about the micromanagement. And if his "eye is on the sparrow", I wish he'd leave the sparrows be and start eyeballing some war zones or the hungry children or the toronado victims... see - that's why religion is a bad idea here. Ah well. Best of luck with the ADHD. I'm happy you are making meaningful progress.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol hey jbonez i knew you were a nutjob.
Lol
only jesting whatever floats your boat mate.
I for one prefer vodka esp after my paranoid horrors last night after a small cheese joint think i am going to knock even the smallest joint on the head from here on in.
T4


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Oldhippiechick, the prayer was just a prayer, my wife asked god to help me. 

A few days later, a friend asked if I knew where to get adderall, something I would never touch because of the way it makes people act like they are on cocaine. Had I not searched it out for my friend I would never have met the person who I bought it from who had a script for it. That same person has the same symptoms as I do, and recommended I try one, and when I did I opened my eyes for the first time in my life. 

I'm not denouncing the very science I've supported, nor am I claiming that god was a long haired man named Jesus. What I am saying is that if there is a god, he does in fact work in mysterious ways. 

The pill I take now, which no doubt gave me back my life, is comprised of ingredients made by man who word has it was made by god. I believe in what I can see.

A person who is as scientific as I am once told me that you can't look at science alone, or even spirituality, its when you combine the two that you start finding answers. 

If I was god, I think earth is the best place to keep humans from reaching the furthest reaches of where they are contained for a reason&#8230; 


A human being can't even live long enough to leave our galaxy, if he's out their somewhere, he did a good job at making sure we never se him...

Just saying, I may have to leave this site for good. The truth which is out there, is definitely not here. But there are some good folks who I have come to respect very much, but my life is so much different now and growing pot seems trivial when using it doesn't fix your problems, but a little pill does.

I was up to a quarter a day of the finest herb to grace this planet when I quit, but it never quite fixed my problems...


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

And to the person who thanked me with the comment "yeah legal meth" 

Promptly go &[email protected] yourself, being intelligent must not be one of your strong points nor is being polite.

I'm sorry your IQ matches your harvest weight chump, you are the reason my IQ is classified as high,

Go read a book, no really.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey jbonez have you actually been medically diagosed with adhd or do you have what you believe to be adhd as there are far too many parameters for a clear self diagnosis.
Im hoping this doesnt turn bad for you as the drug has a mega high % for abuse and just being an intellectual doesnt count you out from being a possible statistic.
Anyway enough of my rants i dont know enough about drugs to really comment just did a quick google on it but either way i hope you find your trueself and happiness dude.
All the best Jbonez.
T4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

For some one that keep hollering about their High IQ, WTH you doing taking Prescriptions drugs without the advice of a Doctor that has the training to diagnose the correct dosage for the problem you have. You are sounding like a addict trying to justify the drug addiction.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 19, 2011)

Keep it GREEN and Natural my friends


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 19, 2011)

what happens when you can't get your medication?......... thats one though monkey........ hope you don't drink?

BTW....... I use to do Xanax with beer every night for 4 plus years....... until my supplier went to jail........ so I know little about it. I


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> For some one that keep hollering about their High IQ, WTH you doing taking Prescriptions drugs without the advice of a Doctor that has the training to diagnose the correct dosage for the problem you have. You are sounding like a addict trying to justify the drug addiction.



That's a fair assumption, but your post is muddled with confusing statements.

The drugs I've abused are all sedative in nature, the drugs I use make me more calm, manageable. I can't slow down my thought process and the weed and Xanax, and pain killers Attempted to curb that but have only brought me problems.

However adderrall which I've known for years to be abused for it's cocaine like properties was something I consciously chose NOT to abuse.

So your statement is uh "null and void".

Ps, I've always viewed my intelligence as a burden, we are all intelligent, some choose to realize it differently..


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

That's funny grower13 my only fear under this new light is that some kind catastrophe would prevent me from attaining this medication, which btw works perfectly at half the recommended dose...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're certain in your personal diagnosis, seeing a doc and getting the drug of choice legally would be the smart answer...as ozzy seems to be pointing out?


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Ps ozzy that's the problem as well, I was a addict trying to justify my addiction, that's why I started growing.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

I am getting it prescribed?

U guys want my doctors name too, sheesh


----------



## Roddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, you make it sound you're peddling from a neighborhood druggist. I'll just ignore form now on!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I should have said that from the beginning, sorry ozzy if I misled you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats a whole different ball game JBONEZ. you just had me thinking you had thrown your common sensi out the window.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol sorry guys, my personal diagnosis's is what prompted me to pick up the phone to get help.

I've never called a doc for help, that's why my wife doesn't think I am just trying to abuse another drug, all the prescription drugs I did before she didn't know about except weed because she smokes too and we all know how relatively benign in nature weed actully is compared to prescription drugs.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Keep it GREEN and Natural my friends



Green and natural works here on mp, tell that to someone with syphilis.

Trying to gain recognition by posting your two cents with no merit is why I wonder why I'm here sometimes. 

I should have been an attorney. Ah the things I could have done, lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 19, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry, you make it sound you're peddling from a neighborhood druggist. I'll just ignore form now on!


  Just alot of drama, I'm with you roddy , justification is a game the mind plays no matter how smart you think you are. whats the purpose, i like the ignore button.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 19, 2011)

I say it as it is and here ya go jbonez
YOU HAVE TURNED INTO A MORE OBNOXIOUS COCK THAN YOU WERE BEFORE BUT WE ALL LET IT GO NOW YOU ARE A CLASS A DRUG ABUSER AND THIS IS A MJ SITE WITH NO MENTIONING OF OTHER ''A' CLASS DRUGS.
SEE YA LATER ALILGATOR.
PMSL
T4


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah it was fun guys, be seeing you guys......


You missed the point and I guess not smoking weed anymore means I'm not welcome, lol


My three year run on this site now over, go have your habits, your not a bunch of potheads or anything, or addicts...right?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

Smoking weed has not one thing to do with the attitude that comes thru your post. J you alway post like your crap don't stink


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 19, 2011)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Ah it was fun guys, be seeing you guys......
> 
> 
> You missed the point and I guess not smoking weed anymore means I'm not welcome, lol
> ...



Dude,
I suffer from ADHD.  if you do and adderal works for you, go see a doctor, and get it prescribed for you.  I had a prescription for Adderal, and it made me into a zombie.  I find black coffee works best for my ADHD.  
    I smoke pot, because of my epilepsy.  It has kept me relatively seizure free for over 25 years.  Before I started smoking, I averaged 2 seizures a week.  I have had 7 seizures in the past 25 years, and that was when I was out of weed for 2 weeks or more.  I grow my own medicine.  Pot is my theraputic savior.  Adderal may be yours.  Don't dis my medicine, and I won't dis you for yours.  If you are copping from a dealer, you are probably a junkie.  So quit projecting your addiction onto others on this site.  Your the one dealing with street dealers, to get a drug that is not prescribed for you.  If you need help, see a doctor.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok jbonez i was a little savage in my reply ya just pee'ed me off a little with your comments.
As for being a pothead i would say in 15 years of growing i may have consumed nearly 2 full ounces of marijuana i just grow it for pleasure i do not need it and never have so addict me is not.
I am addicted to tetley tea though.
Sort yaself out and come back a better person thats what i tried to do ok i slip now and then but im only human.
I think.
T4


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Jbones,
After re-reading your posts this morning, I may have been a little harsh last night.  My apologies.  
Best of luck, to you and yours.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Mutt (Jul 20, 2011)

JBonez said:
			
		

> That's a fair assumption, but your post is muddled with confusing statements.
> 
> The drugs I've abused are all sedative in nature, the drugs I use make me more calm, manageable. I can't slow down my thought process and the weed and Xanax, and pain killers Attempted to curb that but have only brought me problems.
> 
> ...




I have a son with ADHD and Adderal/Vyvanse/riddelin/and focalin are not your only choices. They now have non-amphetamine based with out the side effects and addictive nature. Intuniv being an excellent new medicine. My son no longer has ticks caused from the speed. His appetite isn't affected. His personality is the same. He can focus and not as restless. 

My son has to go every 3 months for ADHD check-ups and behavioral therapy, he also has to have special needs addressed due to triggers.. I can tell how little is known by certain people about ADHD in this thread.

Diet is one of the biggest factors in reducing the symptoms of ADHD. Cutting out ALL artificial dyes, HFCS, as many perservatives as you can and suger helps tremendously.

Schedule...keeping your body on schedule is a huge thing. Disruption in schedul;e is 100x harder on an ADHD sufferer then the normal person. It magnifies the ADHD.

How do I know about the meds?
My kid went through them ALL.
stimulants crank normal people up but slow ADHD people down.
Downers slow normal people down but speed up ADHD sufferers. 

Just ask some of the people in my old rehab group...the ones that suffered from ADHD they were there because they were shooting up benzo's like it was crank in a syringe.

If you are diagnosed with ADHD stay far away from benzos. Lotsa people in jail for 30 days from having ADHD + booze +Xanax.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 20, 2011)

> my wife asked god to help me.


Cheech and Chong: (a really messed up guy trying to sell them bibles or something):
"I used to be really messed up on drugs. But now, I'm messed up on the Lord!"


----------



## BBFan (Jul 21, 2011)

You ought to get your dosage tuned in.  Sounds like you've got more of a god complex then before.


----------

